# N232 road



## aboutface (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone used the N232 from zaragoza to Playa Tropicana recently.
how good is the road. Information appreciated


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi aboutface

Had a look at that road on google earth, never used that road myself, I use the A23, which is duel carriageway all the way to Sagunto, which is around thirty mile from Benicasim
If it were me, then I would use the A23, unless you can get a good report from some one who has used the N232.

Regards
Ray


----------



## aboutface (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Ray, I have used the A23 myself, its a good road, but using the N232 is about 60 miles shorter. If the road is duel carriageway and not to hilly then I may use it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We came up north on the CV10, CV132 onto N232, but we're only as far north as Morella and our 2011 maps indicate a section north of here isn't great. However, erneboy had travelled the road recently and says no problem. 

We did have dual carriageway part of the way, and looking at the map I assume that would have been the N232 but the grey cells don't remember more detail. 

I certainly would have no hesitation in using the bit we've been on, again. 

We intend moving further north in a couple of days.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A quick update - we came north from Morella to Lleida today, leaving the N232 at Alcaniz. If you're looking for a fast road, this isn't it. 

But if you're looking for an interesting drive with some lovely vistas, then go for it

The bit I'd been concerned about was fine. Narrowish single carriageway and a bit of switchbacks but no problems at all. You could see road development on long stretches but it looks as if it might have been abandoned.


----------

